# Which brush do I get for my Llewellin Setter?



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

In about two weeks, we'll have our puppy. She's a Llewellin Setter, which is a field English Setter. Much shorter coat than an English Setter, but still not as short as let's say, a Lab. It still has some length to it, more like a Brittany's. I don't want to get a dual brush, those with one side pin and the other bristle. Could I get away with the bristle brush? It says on the box, for short-haired dogs only (with a picture of a Boxer on the cover). Oh, and can I get away with not using a slicker brush? If you need a picture of a fully grown Llewellin Setter, I can provide one.

Thanks!


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay's here's a pic and description of a Llewellin Setter so you can see the length of coat:

http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Llewellin_Setter/


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A bristle brush will only be good for a final once over to bring out some shine. You are going to need a slicker and a greyhound comb. You can get by with a pin brush instead of slicker, but its not going to be an efficient as a slicker will. Also, if you plan on grooming him at home, you are going to need a set of stripping knives and thinning shears, minimum. Congrats on your new dog!


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you! Yes, we're very excited. I mostly plan to groom her at home, but occasionally, I will send her to the groomer's (around the holidays is a good time). We haven't had a puppy in ten years, and this time we have kids! Should be interesting, to say the least 

How often do you clip a dog like this? Should she be clipped/cut before the Summer, as Summers are very hot here? We live in one of the southernmost points of Florida (the Keys).


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Ouch, I feel for a long haired dog here (I'm in Broward, so not far). I don't know how fast their hair grows, but we had a long haired dog and got her shaved every 6 weeks between April and October because of the heat. I don't know if they have a "cut" you want to keep, but I would stay as short as you can during the summer.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

These dogs are supposedly well adapted to heat as well as can stand cold. There were many in the South used as hunting dogs in the past, and I bet a few still do. I had a Sheltie years ago, and boy in comparison she had a ton of hair. That's the reason we picked a dog with less hair - husband's only preference is to have a dog with not such long hair. The breeder told me too, that Llewellins do really well in very warm climates. 

Thanks for the grooming tips. I'll at least buy a slicker brush and a pin brush.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have a lot of experience but just wanted to say: shaving a dog is a big no-no unless there is a medical reason to do so, I believe. They can regulate themselves pretty well and if they can't, well, shaving them doesn't really help anyway because they pant through their mouth and sweat through their paws. They don't cool down like we do through evaporation on the skin.

The coat also protects them from the sun. Shaving them just increases exposure to the sun (skin cancer, sunburns). If they get hot then cool toys, a kiddie pool with water, shade, and perhaps even AC or fans can help them cool down much more effectively. Since you say this breed is accustomed to warm weather I wouldn't shave at all. But that is just my 2cents.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, we have the AC on all year except for a month or so in the year.. If it's been a cooler year. So when she's indoors she'll be in the AC. Outside, not in the middle of the day during the really humid and hot Summer months, just like my kids.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Technically, a llewellin should not be clipped at all, rather hand stripped and carded...If you clip her, she will grow more undercoat and the texture will change, and it will get thicker. Make sure when you take her to a groomer that if you don't want her clipped, that they know how to hand strip a sporting dog...you will probably have to look around in order to find a someone that knows that they are doing in that respect, or just ask to have her bathed/brushed, feet,nails done...but no body trimming, and learn to card and strip at home in you cannot find someone competant to do it.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info; however I had never heard of stripping for English Setters or Llewellins? 

I did some research before the last poster and found this on a Llewellin breeder and trainer expert website:

Grooming requirements of the Llewellin are as follows:

Coat: *Llewellins don't require a lot of grooming due to their single layered coat, however one needs to keep an eye on their feathering as it can become matted. *The best way to groom a Llewellin's coat is to brush the body with a soft bristled hair brush at least once per week to remove any debris or dirt, etc. *We do not recommend the wire slicker kind*of*brush because the Llewellin's coat is not thick enough and the*wires*can scratch the skin and cause problems. The longer feathering should be combed with a wide tooth metal comb or rake to prevent matting, paying special attention to the feathering behind*the ears, chest and tail.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sagira said:


> Thanks for the info; however I had never heard of stripping for English Setters or Llewellins?
> 
> I did some research before the last poster and found this on a Llewellin breeder and trainer expert website:
> 
> ...


You are going to want a slicker brush...regardless of what that says. You can get by with a pin brush and comb, but a slicker will be much more efficient, and there are plenty of soft pin ones if you are afraid you won't use it correctly. A slicker will be very helpful on the longer feathering before combing...combs will pull and tug at every little tangle and the brush is much more comfortable. Once you have the dog, you can find what works best for you and your dog. Keep in mind if you clip him, his coat will get thicker, and will deviate from the "correct" breed coat.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you. No, I don't want to clip or shave her. She won't need it either. I think I would let 
the groomer trim her fringe around her ears with scissors, and between her paws, and perhaps around her 
bottom. Otherwise, no shaving or clipping. There's a picture of her on the General Forums, the
thread is titled Here she is.. Puppy we're picking up next week! She's still only 7 weeks old on
that picture, so her coat is still puppyish of course, but you get an idea


----------

